# Getting Deep in My Graphite Sketching



## Zeolitegraphi (Jan 30, 2018)

How to make paper that can be dried onto canvas as paper: swipe natural saps, gums, and marble-powder etc. with a ionic, expensive hair straightener fast so no signs of burning can be perceived. I am cementing a large rare earth magnet onto a stand, that is designed to not topple over, so that I have my own personal left hand clamp that has the weighty and sticky effect of a magnet. A thin metal slat will clamp on top of my left hand and that'll have an opening where the wrist is, hitting a straight line in the metal where the hand and wrist meet so the flatness of the hand smooshing part has a tiny line of ruching, psuedo-welded-metal where the opening for your wrist slopes into nothing and the flatness of the top hand clamp slat is rounded over in a miniscule amount on the underneath part touching your hand. I will use this invention to do right-handed art sketches. Also, I can place a tiny, flat Alex Chiu rectangle stick magnet I thin out even more into a tight glove aligned along the edge of my hand under the pinky joint. I can do artwork sliding this magnet across a magnet I put paper on as its' table to lift my hand off less. I'll make a tight glove for my left hand that I line the inside w/ memory foam that I treated by placing it in propolis beeshive glue and swiped a few times with ionic heat. 

My left hand can be clamped when I do artwork; pressing the bony digit joint of my pinky of my right hand into my art paper to balance my graphite pencil. Imagine a very good heater is in front of me as well. Graphite can be erased lightly and with care at where you can finalize it w/ how you want to trace to color your work or matte out shading sheen. Oil renaissance paper made of marble gypsum and rat-skin gesso, like hard, dry Palo Santo resin with selenite powder, is able to be dried and made more matte to press into canvas ducking texture with heat, clean, dry fingers, and art thinner patted onto the back of the sheet sanded off the paper you dried it on. A flat renaissance painting look can be achieved.
My evidence:
https://imgur.com/a/mdF9L
https://imgur.com/a/ACtMQ
https://imgur.com/a/VSdvk
https://imgur.com/a/vvsgC
https://imgur.com/a/sAFUU
https://imgur.com/a/SfED3
https://imgur.com/a/uTrGV
https://imgur.com/a/zw3zt
https://imgur.com/a/hesxO
https://imgur.com/a/ARKUr
https://imgur.com/a/dJJpC
https://imgur.com/a/Y6T0v
https://imgur.com/a/isejB
https://imgur.com/a/uGVhw
https://imgur.com/a/uXIie
https://imgur.com/a/YIR6t
https://imgur.com/a/s4LeL
https://youtu.be/vlNRe57hNvE


----------

